# dead forum?



## norbs (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like this forum died?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

THE PREDATOR TALK FORUM IS ALIVE AND WELL!!!!!!!!! The nighttime calling topic is just not used.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't think theres as many night hunters anymore like there was twenty years ago or so. With all the new state regs. and tree huggers call'in in cause they see lights in the timber, and barney bang'in around at a hunters vehicle parked in an out of the way location, its not worth the effort.

I know two fellas that night hunt under a full moon cause of regs. To night hunt in Colorado with a light--- ya have to go see the bunny cops and get a permit, and stay in the area where its issued. He!!--- a couple areas I hunt are 15 miles apart--- so much for the permit.

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you have question regarding hunting at night?


----------



## Reaper308 (Feb 18, 2015)

hi yall


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hmmm... no reply from norbs. is norbs dead? prolonged silence must mean death.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe his batteries went dead!!!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

He probed and found life.... We're waiting for a question.....


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

You can hunt at night on private land and I plan to do that as soon as I get my thermal!!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Night calling is not dead, just too busy to post.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I ask our Fish and wildlife warden about night hunt yotes here and I was told to expect to be face down in the dirt until they verify I am hunting coyotes. That I will be treated like a poacher! I said good to know.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Its good to get to know your locals where you are night hunting. The guy here knows my truck now and I don't night hunt public land.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's is pretty common for night hunting fox and coyote here. Most people only hunt them at night here. More are starting to hunt daylight hours too now.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

DeereGuy said:


> Its good to get to know your locals where you are night hunting. The guy here knows my truck now and I don't night hunt public land.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


Very true, local warden got tired of being called out because I was hunting hogs at night. He asked me to give him a heads up lol.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

22magnum said:


> Night calling is not dead, just too busy to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I need to make friends with them for sure. Pretty slow process. The warrdens here are a stand-offish bunch.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> I need to make friends with them for sure. Pretty slow process. The warrdens here are a stand-offish bunch.


That is too bad. If it was not for hunters they might not have a job. And if it was not for them, hunting may be outlawed. The two groups really need each other and are working towards the same goal.

I probably should keep my mouth shut but, im not always good at that. With all the restrictions NY imposes, I am shocked that we are allowed to hunt at night with lights. Hopefully we can fly under the radar but, I kinda fear the day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey I am still alive...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not. writing this from the great beyond.

that's why it's called, the dead forum


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

kiyote said:


> I'm not. writing this from the great beyond.
> that's why it's called, the dead forum


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

just circling the haunt again and noticed norbs still hasn't returned to post in his own thread. guess the dead must have spooked him.


----------

